# F1 Lamprologus Ocellatus Gold



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

*Video of F1 Lamprologus Ocellatus Gold*

Just want to share my occies tank.

8 month old





3 month old occies





Any comment, good or bad is much appreciated. Sorry no music.

Have a nice day and thank you for viewing.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Just love these guys...look good


----------



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Tony,

I still have some for sale, just a tad smaller than those in the video.


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

those are beautifull occies louie


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

These guys are very active and they look great with dark substrate.


----------



## Louie (May 18, 2012)

Thank you, Rich, those in the video are bigger and breeding now. 

Thank you Des.


----------

